

Pieter Hintjens: How to Capture an Open Source Project - pyb
http://hintjens.com/blog:68

======
iwwr
Instead of paying for a closed license, how about paying to have features
added by the developers and then open to everyone?

------
silentbits
Hintjens? "ZeroMQ Creator?" [http://250bpm.com/](http://250bpm.com/)
[http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/03/Crossroads-
IO](http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/03/Crossroads-IO)

~~~
PieterH
I never claimed to create ZeroMQ. However, ZeroMQ is a community of hundreds
of projects and thousands of people, not a single library, and I'm one of the
main contributors even to that original core library.

~~~
pyb
Sorry, title fixed!

